# NGD - Blackat Ninja 8 Supertele - vid inside



## Fred the Shred (Mar 4, 2012)

So, while the glorious Decibel AMX and ESP T7 should have quenched my thirst for Tele types with more strings than usual, my mate Tobiasz at HESU, who made the lot of my rack cables and the like, told me this new company, also from Poland, would have ERG's at HESU's stand, so I didn't have to worry about bringing axes to the Musikmesse.

One quick look into them and a lot of nice yet very silly chatting with Tomek, who runs the company, and here's the new baby! 

Here are some pics, also from Blackat as the sun isn't cooperating at all these days:








Damn lighting didn't show how the red in the grain pops out. It's a beast on stage.








Great treble access, and the neck feels great here.











As usual here's the customary demo vid, with a song I'm working on called Roland's Last Stand:


Specs on this are:
- alder body, sandblasted ash top
- maple / mahogany neck, rosewood board, 27" scale
- Hipshot hardware
- Seymour Duncan Blackout 8's
- Warwick straplocks (just like the Schallers, pretty much, so nothing new here)

The neck on this is reasonably thicker than the one on my customary Jaden Rose axes, and it's asymmetrical profile places more pronounced shoulders on the bass side, while slimming down towards the treble side. It's a comfy profile, and I have tried it over lengthy periods at a time to see whether fatigue would creep in - to my satisfaction, it felt nice and comfy all the way through, in spite of the differences to what I'm accustomed to.

Blackout 8's are kind of new to me, as I had only had some contact with them on a Schecter ATX8, and the guitar itself wasn't really a lively thing, so I didn't take any conclusion as to how the set interacts with the guitar itself. Again to my satisfaction, they have a rather less compressed and markedly organic tone when compared to the EMG's I can't get to like no matter what. Personally, I am digging them a lot so far, and they provide a bit of variety when compared to my ubiquitous DiMarzio D Activator 8's.

In short, I'm quite happy with how this one came out, and I'm looking forward to see how this new company evolves and pushes its designs.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Mar 4, 2012)

Oooohh, She's a beauty! Congratz!


----------



## Michael T (Mar 4, 2012)

Damn you Fred. I'm sooo jelly of your recent guitar purchases. 
That thing is über sexy. Congrats


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks, dudes!


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't normally like Tele style bodies but that is gorgeous! Congrats on yet another beautiful guitar, Fred!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 4, 2012)

Damn, careful or you'll run out of space to put them away


----------



## Empryrean (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats on the new guitar Fred! Seeing all your nice t-style guitars makes me very excited for mine when I finally finish!


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 4, 2012)

And the playing is pretty sweet too man.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 4, 2012)

Teles are FTMFW.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Angus Clark (Mar 4, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> my thirst for Tele types with the correct number of strings



fixed.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 4, 2012)

I was being politically correct.


----------



## stuglue (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey Fred, have you had chance to thoroughly test the dimarzio paf 8 pickups.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 4, 2012)

I am a DiMarzio endorser, mate, and I've owned them since around NAMM, actually. I use them in the neck position on my green / blue Spider and the Sherman Swamp Thang - love them - really articulate, yet no harshness. They blend quite well with the bridge DA8, which I love to bits.


----------



## Domkid118 (Mar 4, 2012)

That is a very nice guitar indeed


----------



## stuglue (Mar 4, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> I am a DiMarzio endorser, mate, and I've owned them since around NAMM, actually. I use them in the neck position on my green / blue Spider and the Sherman Swamp Thang - love them - really articulate, yet no harshness. They blend quite well with the bridge DA8, which I love to bits.



Nice one, what's the bridge paf 8 like, does it handle right low 8 string well? They aren't listed on the dimarzio website


----------



## BlacKat Guitars (Mar 4, 2012)

Let's stay on topic. Great guitar Fred!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 4, 2012)

stuglue said:


> Nice one, what's the bridge paf 8 like, does it handle right low 8 string well? They aren't listed on the dimarzio website



PAF Pros are exactly the same for both positions, as is the case with the PAF8.

This sound kind of silly on an NGD thread in which the guitar comes loaded with Duncans, I must confess!


----------



## BlacKat Guitars (Mar 4, 2012)

I found some pictures on my computer. This is how the finish actually looks like:





And here are ubersexy Hipshot locking tuners. Love them...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 4, 2012)

Cheers, dude! Send me those pics so I can host them and put them in the OP.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Loving the Dark Tower reference. Sexy ass guitar too ^_^


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 5, 2012)

She's quite a looker, definitely. The sandblasted top makes it look EVIL as fuck! Haha!


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 5, 2012)

Fred if you want to keep some of your guitars in Korea...in my house....thats fine with me. I promise (im lying) I wont touch them.


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 5, 2012)

Hot! Really dig it! Congrats!


----------



## Gitte (Mar 5, 2012)

i fell in love with this guitar on the spot!! happy ngd!! everything I want in a guitar is in this one right here!! GAS galore!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 5, 2012)

Cheers, dude!


----------



## Cyntex (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy ngd, looks badass a 8 string tele, really like the pattern in the top.


----------



## stuglue (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey Fred, do you know when dimarzio will be distributing the paf8 pickups to Europe? Im planning on buying a set next month


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 5, 2012)

No idea - my role with DiMarzio is that of an endorser and I deal with the guys directly, and as such I am in no position to discuss retailer oriented stuff, as it's something quite beyond me; I'm a musician, not a commercial relations representative.


----------



## stuglue (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey no worries, chances are I'll stick with a pair of d activator pickups. My only concern with them is the high output.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 5, 2012)

i do like how the grain stands out
but i really liked that vid you made


----------



## Shawn (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks, dudes!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Mar 5, 2012)

Damn man that thing is awesome! 

Also that song is pretty killer so far!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks, man! Ending is still missing and I'm not 100% sure about the second lead. We'll see.


----------



## Meximelt (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice, i like the finish. reminds me of the Gibson voodoo series.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Mar 6, 2012)

That guitar looks fucking sick. Normally I'm kind of indifferent to black guitars, but maybe it's just the finish showing off more of the wood that I like.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 6, 2012)

congrats on a great looking guitar...

...great work on the vid too!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 6, 2012)

Thankies!


----------



## jfb (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats on the new fiddle! This song is really kicking my ass as well. The opening is magic!


----------



## djinn314 (Mar 6, 2012)

I feel like that cat when I see that guitar.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 6, 2012)

jfb said:


> Congrats on the new fiddle! This song is really kicking my ass as well. The opening is magic!



Thanks, dude!


----------



## groovemasta (Mar 6, 2012)

Tasty!!


----------



## jazz_munkyy (Mar 6, 2012)

my god fred, it so pretty, CONGRATS


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, when I went to the Blackat FB page for the first time I was immediately like this: 

Great axe, this one.


----------



## kostein (Mar 7, 2012)

I approve of this. I need to get me an 8 sooner or later.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Andrew11 (Mar 7, 2012)

NICE TOP!!!!

Happy NGD Fred, and as always awesome playing.

PS - Love the new album, one of my fav instrumental albums so far.


----------



## halogen8 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow that is one of the coolest finishes I've seen in a long time. And great video too. This thread is a win!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, dudes. Appreciate it!


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Mar 14, 2012)

Omg where can i buy these?! 
only prototypes or what?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 14, 2012)

Nope - you can order them from Blackat right after the Musikmesse.


----------



## BlacKat Guitars (Mar 14, 2012)

It's all in BlacKat thread over here. PM me if you have any questions


----------

